# Ruger GP 100 .357 mag



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

I ended up buying this instead of the Taurus. Took it out to the range to day & shot 24 rounds of .38 special & 24 of .357 mag's. With the .357 the empty brass was hard to get out of the wheel/chamber. Not a problem with the .38.  Only the 2nd time shooting a revolver. I think the .38's shot better then the .357's.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Rugers are fantastic guns but they are machined a little rough around the edges - my GP100 has 'sticky case syndrome' ejecting hot 357 loads but its no real worry; probably just +/- .001"s tolerance on the cylinder diameter and/or surface finish of the cylinder ID. [sometimes my K frame Smith does the same thing so don't sweat it too much.]

As any machinist will tell you secondary operations like deburring and polishing are major time and cost adders - you can get a lot of value for your $$ with a Ruger if you don't mind a couple hours of TLC cleaning up some of the rough spots.

You can thoroughly clean the cylinder IDs and maybe even use a bit of Flitz metal polish if you want; this may help smooth out the ejection.

[BTW the 38s are much lower pressure so they dont swell the brass cases so hard against the cylinder walls.]


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

jmoser said:


> Rugers are fantastic guns but they are machined a little rough around the edges - my GP100 has 'sticky case syndrome' ejecting hot 357 loads but its no real worry; probably just +/- .001"s tolerance on the cylinder diameter and/or surface finish of the cylinder ID. [sometimes my K frame Smith does the same thing so don't sweat it too much.]
> 
> As any machinist will tell you secondary operations like deburring and polishing are major time and cost adders - you can get a lot of value for your $$ with a Ruger if you don't mind a couple hours of TLC cleaning up some of the rough spots.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking about some J B bore past. Or would that take some of the bluing off?


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Sweet gun. I have one in stainless love it. Ruger warranty is awesome too. If its ever needed. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Great guns by Ruger. Built like tanks. Last forever without a fail given just a minimum of care. Good choice.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

The Whale said:


> Great guns by Ruger. Built like tanks. Last forever without a fail given just a minimum of care. Good choice.


 Thanks!!!


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

omalson said:


> Sweet gun. I have one in stainless love it. Ruger warranty is awesome too. If its ever needed.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 The warranty is one of the reasons I bought it. That & it felt good in my hand. Now if I can only get the wife to understand...


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I love the gp 100. I have an Alaskan that I broke broke he sights off in a boat glove box and I sent it in 4 weeks before my Alaska moose hunt and they had it fixed and back in 2 weeks. No questions asked. Very happy. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

My GP100 is easily the most accurate handgun I have ever shot. I was finding 38spl ammo with ease and cheaply during the recent ammo shortage so it was the firearm that got nearly 95% of my attention. 

I hope my 4.2" Ruge SP101 is just as accurate...I've had that thing for a few months now and have only put a single cylinder through her

I think this winter both will be having their cylinders sent in to get milled for moonclips.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Mono clips? What are those? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

omalson said:


> Mono clips? What are those?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Supposed to be moonclips.... dang you autocorrect.

http://www.tkcustom.com

Live from the stand...


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I didn't know what moonclips were either. I wasn't trying to be a jerk. Cool product may have to look into it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

omalson said:


> I didn't know what moonclips were either. I wasn't trying to be a jerk. Cool product may have to look into it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No no no....I thought my auto correct changed it to mono clips. I just responded to correct it. 

Moonclips are awesome. No worries about accidentally releasing the rounds like a speed loader and there a good way to keep track of spent brass as they all come out at once.

Live from the stand...


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

Spreading some GP100 love!

I shot my first deer with a handgun with this GP100. It was a 30 yard shot and the deer went maybe 20 yards. The grip panels are custom spalted maple and the holster is a custom job by Rob at Simply Rugged Holsters.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

HastingsJohn said:


> Spreading some GP100 love!
> 
> I shot my first deer with a handgun with this GP100. It was a 30 yard shot and the deer went maybe 20 yards. The grip panels are custom spalted maple and the holster is a custom job by Rob at Simply Rugged Holsters.


 Nice


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

omalson said:


> I love the gp 100. I have an Alaskan that I broke broke he sights off in a boat glove box and I sent it in 4 weeks before my Alaska moose hunt and they had it fixed and back in 2 weeks. No questions asked. Very happy.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice


----------

